# pci compliance question



## fred974 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have a small web hosting business and we isolate each domain in their own jail with ourn web server..

How do I comply with pci compliance in my scenario?
Do I need to apply for each webjail or the server?

Thank you


----------



## getopt (Sep 2, 2017)

From https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/pci_security/maintaining_payment_security


> Quick Steps to Security
> 
> A model framework for security, the PCI Data Security Standard integrates best practices forged from the years of experience of security experts around the world.
> 
> ...



Also see http://www.spacenet.com/Portals/0/PDFs/spacenet-pci-whitepaper.pdf


----------

